# Frage zu Airplay und zur Mitarbeit bei einer Mediaanlage



## windl (31. Dez 2013)

Hi NG,

ich hätte gerne einen Sourcecode angehängt der es ermöglicht via IPhone Musik auf den Rechner zu streamen. (Leider nicht möglich, da ich nur 390 KB anhängen kann und der komplette Code 1,9 MB ist! Bei interesse mich anschreiben und ich schicke Euch den Code via eMail!!!);(
Es werden hierbei die Cover sowie die Titel als auch der Interpret und das Album mit übertragen. Diese Funktion funktioniert richtig gut.
Mein Problem habe ich beim Übertragen der reinen Bilder. Ich habe mich an das Protokoll von Unofficial AirPlay Protocol Specification gehalten. 
Eigentlich hätte ich nun erwartet, dass ich auf einer Socket kommunizieren kann und nebenher noch eine "Reverse-Socket" erhalte um Events zu senden. 
Leider bekomme ich bei jeder Anfrage eine neue Verbindung und ich verstehe einfach nicht mehr warum dies so ist.. ???:L
In meinem Code räume ich daher nach jedem Anzeigen die Verbindungen auf - sonst würde ich nach ein paar Bildern bereits Bild x 3 Sockets halten - was das Prg. unweigerlich irgendwann zum Stillstand bringen würde. 
Für Hilfe oder Denkanstöße wäre ich sehr dankbar da ich seit einiger Zeit an diesem Problem nicht mehr weiterkomme.

Der Code ist Teil einer großen Mediaanlage die bereits erfolgreich bei mir im Wohnzimmer läuft. 
Die Anlage kann Musik abspielen - Filme wiedergeben - Bilder betrachten usw. Das ganze lässt sich sehr konfortabel mit einer FB aus steuern. 
Wenn jemand Lust hätte mir bei der Weiterentwicklung zu helfen wäre das wirklich klasse. 
Sollten mehr Informationen über die Anlage gewünscht werden, dann mich direkt anschreiben. :toll:

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen für heute Abend einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!!

Gruß
Uwe


----------

